
Google announces Literata, its new e-book typeface - cpeterso
http://thenextweb.com/google/2015/05/18/google-announces-literata-its-new-e-book-typeface/
======
simplexion
This website is horrible. View an ugly ad with the real article bouncing on
the side. Who comes up with this stuff?

------
tosh
Here are some examples I found:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/typetogether/sets/721576524335...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/typetogether/sets/72157652433541065/)

------
snogglethorpe
It seems nice, and has interesting points, but also kinda appears to have the
same problem as e.g. Bookman has for me: it's trying so hard to be readable,
moderate, and inoffensive that my eyes kind of glaze over.... the text sort of
dissolves into a sea of constant grey. I think a font for text (like ebooks)
needs more texture for your eyes to latch onto.

Maybe it would look better in print where the natural roughness of the paper
and printing process for e.g. paperbacks adds some texture and interest...
I've noticed a lot of typefaces don't look nearly as good on a high-resolution
display as they do on cheap paper.

------
rikkus
It looks like it could be very readable and quite beautiful, but it's
difficult to tell when you haven't seen it rendered properly - the
announcements about it have just shown a greyscale-aliased image, which isn't
ideal. If anyone gets a nicer rendering or finds the font itself, please link!

If anyone finds

------
mmikeff
Some more info from the designers: [http://www.type-
together.com/literata](http://www.type-together.com/literata)

------
copperx
Great but ... how about introducing a decent line-breaking algorithm into
ebook readers so that justification looks good?

------
fhrh
What with Kindle and other ebook readers?

------
Eric_WVGG
the text sample that they chose to show the typeface in action says it all

